# UFO: Unbelievably Freakin' Obvious



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Because the public was screaming for a Billy Ray Cyrus-hosted paranormal investigation show........

_Syfy is getting into the Billy Ray Cyrus business, moving into development on "UFO: Unbelievably Freakin' Obvious," a new reality skein in which conspiracy theories involving unexplained activity and paranormal phenomena are investigated. Cyrus and son Trace will travel cross-country and offer a skeptical solution to many of the theories. _

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118023772.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And his qualifications are....?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Depending on what hair piece he and his kid wear is which "expert" he and she will pretend to be....AMAZING! COME ON 4 horse men....... I AM WAITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this lays heavy on my ache breaky heart ....for crying out loud billy ray is as intelligent as the character Ghomer Pyle


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hee hee...Ghomer Pyle. I too am not a fan of Billy's ache breaky ass. But I do like UFO stories.


----------

